# Distribution List Problem in Outlook



## bdrathk (Feb 26, 2008)

I am having a distribution list problem and I will try and explain as best I can.

It started out as a shared distribution list(called UBB), and normally when you would go to add it to an email where most distribution lists or contacts show up with the name and a line under it (ex: UBB), and you can click on that contact/list and open up their information. 
Well whenever I add UBB, it does not link to the distribution list and in the "To:" text box, it only shows up as UBB, not underlined or anything.

So, I made a local distribution list and added the contacts to it. Still when I go to add the list as the contact of the email, and type in UBB or try to link it in there, it still will not work. So what do I need to change to get this to work?

Thanks for any help, and if you need more information I will gladly give it to you.


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. So it is in your contacts folder right? Are you seeing the contacts folder when you click on the "To" and browse your address book?


----------



## bdrathk (Feb 26, 2008)

yes it is in the contact folder, but no it will not show up when you hit "To:". Everything else, or as far as it looks is shown when you hit "To:" though.


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

OK go to your contacts folder and right-click on it. Select "Properties" from the drop-down list. From here click on the "Address Book" tab and check off "Show this Folder as an E-Mail Address Book." Click "OK" then try looking for the address book again via the "To" button in a new message. If you do not see an "Outlook Address Book" tab then add the "Outlook Address Book" in a an address book under your "Email Accounts" dialog box which is under the "Tools" menu.


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Press *CTRL + K* to try to resolve the name to the list. I think Outlook must learn the associations before it will resolve them automatically.

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## pezmaldo (Feb 29, 2008)

Jimr389 you're an absolute legend. I had the same problems and adding the outlook address book cured it and in turn made me look like a computer genius around the office.

Anyway just wanted to show my appreciation

Cheers
Andy


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Not a problem. Now hopefully the OP or Original Poster will respond as well so we can see if it fixed it for him as well.


----------

